# BBC 5Live radio - help required



## BBC 5Live

BBC radio 5Live would love to speak to any men out there who are brave enough to talk about their personal battle to have a child.  We know this is something very difficult to open up about, but we would feel both privileged and honoured if you let us hear your story.  By raising this issue we hope we would go some way to encourage those unwilling to look for it, to get help.  We rwouldn't put you on the radio straight away, instead we would spend lots of time talking through the issues that are important to you.  If interested, please get in touch, [email protected]


----------

